# The first placed coloured racehorse in the UK



## angrovestud (17 June 2012)

I am Happy to report that yesterday our coloured racehorse Angrove rumbaba came 3rd in his national hunt flat race at Hexham, making him the first of his kind to be placed in the UK, it would have been better if we had more then 3 in the race but it was a feat in itself just to finish, there was 13 entered and four declared, as 10 pure TBs had to be pulled up yesterday in other races at the same course, the weather was appauling as we know for weeks. 
We are very proud of him as he tried so hard and did do better then his first run where he was beaten by 74 L yesterday it was only 46L so one proud breeder /owner


----------



## VixieTrix (17 June 2012)

FANTASTIC!


----------



## Fools Motto (17 June 2012)

Saw the race, well done Rummy and his connections.


----------



## TuscanBunnyGirl (17 June 2012)

SUCH fantastic news! Well done


----------



## angrovestud (17 June 2012)

Thank you hes now going to have his summer hols


----------



## hezza1 (17 June 2012)

Well done , im sure he will now enjoy his break and come back ready for the sticks x


----------



## angrovestud (17 June 2012)

Thank you yes he will love his hols and then some sticks x


----------



## joeanne (17 June 2012)

Congrats Angrove and connections!!!!!


----------



## MerrySherryRider (17 June 2012)

Dear Boy, I'm very smitten with him and love to hear of his progress. Happy hols x


----------



## Kaylum (17 June 2012)

Well done x


----------



## millhouse (17 June 2012)

Lovely!  Well done.


----------



## Nollaig Shona (17 June 2012)

Bless 'im!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (17 June 2012)

It's kinda hard not to finish a bumper seeing as it is a flat race ...


----------



## kajabe (17 June 2012)

Awww- its so rare to see a coloured race! well done


----------



## angrovestud (17 June 2012)

Thank you everyone EKW  your yard did well yesterday Well Done


----------



## photo_jo (17 June 2012)

Congratulations - although to be fair he was last of three beaten 114 lengths - which is over quarter of a kilometre or a furlong and a half so he may need to up his game a bit!!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (17 June 2012)

angrovestud said:



			Thank you everyone EKW  your yard did well yesterday Well Done

Click to expand...

Thanks. Both of those horses were due a win and the others ran ok. 

I hope you don't mind me saying but given how your horse races, his action and the fact that he appears to like ground that doesn't turn him bay I maybe wouldn't race him in quite so much of a bog again. He did better at Sedgy where it was a much sounder surface. The plus side of having a horse that doesn't like heavy going generally means that you won't be out in the paddock at the races when the weather is vile!


----------



## EAST KENT (18 June 2012)

EKW said:



			It's kinda hard not to finish a bumper seeing as it is a flat race ...
		
Click to expand...

 PMSL, yes even my highland would finish..eventually.


----------



## angrovestud (18 June 2012)

photo_jo said:



			Congratulations - although to be fair he was last of three beaten 114 lengths - which is over quarter of a kilometre or a furlong and a half so he may need to up his game a bit!! 

Click to expand...

I think you might find it was 46 lengths do you racing post? 
EKW we only ran him as he was due to have one last bumper before he went for his hols he will never be run in heavy again. we were thrilled with his run at sedgefield he showed us he could beat 6 other horses.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (18 June 2012)

RP give up counting after 46l as thats the minimum to be classed as a distance


----------



## angrovestud (18 June 2012)

how come then that his first race was 74 lengths then? and some in the same race were 187 lengths the horses he beat.


----------



## meandmrblue (18 June 2012)

Well done you are proving how willing coloured horses are and will always do their best for you


----------



## meandmrblue (18 June 2012)




----------



## photo_jo (18 June 2012)

angrovestud said:



			I think you might find it was 46 lengths do you racing post?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I wasn't meaning to do him down and we all know how heavy going exaggerates distances --I was going to watch his run on the internet (didn't have Racing Post on Sunday) and on Racing Post site it had it down as 15 lengths and a distance (as EKW said they don't bother to record over so many lengths) and on Attheraces it had it down as 15 lengths and 99 lengths so I just added the two together!! 
I remember reading some research someone did on arab and anglo arab racing-I used to work for a racing publication-and the increase in speed as more tb blood was introduced to the mix was quite marked so it holds sway with your boy too as in the further away from full Tb he is the more it is going to hold him back. Irish non TB register horses as such which is how many of the NH horses are bred are not so much non-TB more the breeding isn't strictly recorded a good few generations back (think I've got that right)-the percentage of what they would term hunter blood is negligible whereas your boy is less than 7/8ths TB-although I'm happy to be corrected my maths is rubbish! And I will be cheering him on if he wins a race  Jo


----------



## angrovestud (18 June 2012)

Thank you  its been hard work but lots of fun and we are breeding more and some people like them and are excited about this new attraction to racing it does get people coming to see racing so that no bad thing
Photo-jo he is 7/8th or 87.5% Tb sorry I did not men to jump down your throat thank you well he was 46l this time and 74l in his first race, thank you It nice to feel supported as we are so few in numbers and it does not help that everything coloured up till now has been at the back of the field


----------



## Ibblebibble (18 June 2012)

as long as you are happy with the result that's all that matters,just out of interest if he was just a plain old bay TB would you keep him in training or would you have decided he wasn't up for the job by now?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (18 June 2012)

From Ladbrokes 


5:35 Castle Building Services 10th Birthday Standard Open Nh Flat Race Race 1 2m 110y 16/06/12 - Hexham 

1st 

2/1
Absolutely Bygones (IRE)
Karen Mclintock
 B Hughes  
4 11-0 
tracked leader, led over 2f out, clear over 1f out, stayed on well 



2nd 

2/5

  16L   

P/31- 

Next Sensation (IRE) (83) 
M Scudamore
 T Scudamore  

5 11-3
led, ridden and headed over 2f out, soon beaten 



3rd 

18/1

  99L   

4-5 

Angrove Rumbaba (17) 
Micky Hammond
 Miss R Smith (7) 

4 11-0 
tracked leaders, getting detached after 5f, tailed off final 8f


----------



## angrovestud (18 June 2012)

http://www.racingpost.com/horses/ho...=horse_race_record&bottomHorseTabs=horse_form


This is what I go on not the bookies 
Thanks 

If he had been born brown I would not have raced him as we breed for coloured racehorses, but he has talent for jumping and we have only just begun to see what he can do its a shame more owners bin end there horses if they dont win within a few races we happen not to be like that we are having a lot of fun with him


----------



## amage (18 June 2012)

angrovestud said:



http://www.racingpost.com/horses/ho...=horse_race_record&bottomHorseTabs=horse_form


This is what I go on not the bookies 
Thanks 

If he had been born brown I would not have raced him as we breed for coloured racehorses, but he has talent for jumping and we have only just begun to see what he can do its a shame more owners bin end there horses if they dont win within a few races we happen not to be like that we are having a lot of fun with him

Click to expand...

There is no point going off the RP in this instance as when he finished last they will only put down the minimum for a "distance". The reason they counted up to 74l on another run is that horses finished behind him. They have to know distances down to horse that finished last for them to produce ratings. The official result is that he was beaten 115l and if you read the RP results properly you will see that it says 46+l ie he was beaten by a minimum of 46 lengths, the official result is 115lengths.


----------



## angrovestud (18 June 2012)

Thank you to Everyone who was kind and wishes Rummy well getting placed 
3rd he will be back later in the year and we look forward to it 
http://www.racingpost.com/horses/ho...=horse_race_record&bottomHorseTabs=horse_form
As you are so helpful could please explain why then this horse has no horses behind it but its lenghts are recorded thank you Rummy beat this horse twice it came last twice
Rebecca his jockey brought rummy home slowly as to not tire him


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (18 June 2012)

The first time it says 191+l as they gave up counting 46l after the horse infront of it. The second time it was only a 3.5l behind the horse in front so could be counted. Hence why is has a distance record the 2nd time round and a ...+l the first time.


----------



## Posie (18 June 2012)

I've got to be honest, if he were bay and loosing by that much, then I seriously doubt you would be racing him again. I think its interesting to try and race a coloured, but it appears he just isn't fast enough!


----------



## angrovestud (18 June 2012)

I am confused I am trying to learn and I will speak to a trainer who knows as your using rummys 46+L with another horse that is not rummy so I can not learn from you 
well thank goodness for you that your not me as you would have an incurable illness and a dream of breeding a coloured racehorse ! that has come 3rd and I am proud of


----------



## Ibblebibble (18 June 2012)

angrovestud said:



			well thank goodness for you that your not me as you would have an incurable illness and a drem of breeding a coloured racehorse ! that has come 3rd and I am proud of
		
Click to expand...

3rd in a 3 horse race is last! and while it is good to have dreams sometimes you have to be a little realistic too , if Rummy was a bay or grey he would have been dropped from training by now as he hasn't made the grade, a horse isn't made by it's colour, it's made by ability


----------



## amage (18 June 2012)

Use www.irishracing.com rather than RP and that will Give you the specifics regardless of where in a race the horse finished as they extended they criteria for a "distance" from 30something lengths to 99l. As RP are reporting on multiple races every day they will often still go to the old system particularly for lower class race meetings with small fields. The BHA or irishracing websites give the accurate results as they also report the official rating which is what the allocated weight is decided on NOT the RP ratings. Personally I find irishracing easier to navigate but either website will give you the answer. Ultimately what is most important is that you are getting fun out of seeing him run...that is what it is all about! The longer you are involved in racing the more ou will learn that it is an achievement just to get a horse to the races in one piece, anything after that is a bonus! Enjoy


----------



## angrovestud (18 June 2012)

Thank you so much amage that was so very helpful, I have rummy to look forward to as everyday my life is spent dealing with pain, he gives me relief and happiness watching him, i will go and learn as much as i can thank you.


----------



## sonjafoers (18 June 2012)

That's brilliant angrovestud, I love reading about him as I have a coloured 7/8ths tb whos dam raced NH and further back in her line on the dams side there were some very good results. I often think mine is fast enough when she is galloping around Dartmoor with me 

It must give you great pleasure to see him run and I'm sure he sparks a lot of interest from other racegoers - lovely pics, we need to see more!


----------



## Holly Hocks (18 June 2012)

OP - I read some of your previous posts about him and I was sceptical - I am still sceptical as to whether he will ever really do well as a racehorse (but wow what a fantastic riding horse he's going to make after his racing career!).  But d'you know what?  What the hell does it matter if he never wins a race?  He clearly gives you pleasure, you love him and that's what horse ownership is all about.  Good luck with everything you do with him


----------



## Sportznight (18 June 2012)

Holly Hocks said:



			But d'you know what?  What the hell does it matter if he never wins a race?  He clearly gives you pleasure, you love him and that's what horse ownership is all about.  Good luck with everything you do with him 

Click to expand...

Well said!!  Congratulations H!!  Ignore all the dismissive comments, you enjoy him and love him and he's happy and well cared for - what more could a horse and his connections ask for?


----------



## Dobiegirl (19 June 2012)

I have a friend who has had a few racehorses and only one has been successful, he dosnt care though because he enjoys his racing and anything extra is a bonus. They cant all be winners it stands to reason, so enjoy your racing and adopt my friends philosophy.


----------



## rhino (19 June 2012)

Horse went to races with 4 legs
Horse came home from races with 4 legs
= successful day out IMO


----------



## angrovestud (19 June 2012)

Thank you to all That understand the word Fun! The syndicate and I are all enjoying owning Rummy and seeing him race and no one can take away from the fact he has fairly beaten 9 racehorses so far in two races, that in itself is a first for any coloured horse, He gives lots of people pleasure and thats what count's. what counts for me as owner is a friendly and helpful attitude towards people who want to learn, there are some pople who work on race yards who seem to take pleasure in downing what other people are trying to do what they must remember is that you never know what will happen in the future and who you are upsetting


----------



## Mynstrel (19 June 2012)

You lot can't half be a bunch of miserable sods.  

People on here complain about racing people not caring about their horses & you've got somebody here who obviously adores & is proud of what her boy's doing and she's doing it for enjoyment rather than it all being about money & you still can't be happy for them.  So what if he's not beating the world yet, this is only a starter year for his career & you don't know how he'll be once he gets fences to be entusiastic about.  Give the lad a break!

Good on you Angrovestud, you keep enjoying him!

Did your mothers never tell you if you can't say anything nice don't say anything at all?


----------



## Nollaig Shona (19 June 2012)

Mynstrel said:



			Good on you Angrovestud, you keep enjoying him!
		
Click to expand...

As are his Facebook fans! 





			Did your mothers never tell you if you can't say anything nice don't say anything at all?
		
Click to expand...

LOL my mother couldn't keep a civil tongue in her head if you gave her written instructions!


----------



## Daffodil (19 June 2012)

Well said Mynstrel!    Can't believe some of the carping comments on here.

Well done Rummy and many congratulations to all his connections.    A terrific day and one to savour.    He's very beautiful and I love his colour co-ordinated colours!


----------



## MerrySherryRider (19 June 2012)

Cappuccino said:



			As are his Facebook fans! 




LOL my mother couldn't keep a civil tongue in her head if you gave her written instructions!
		
Click to expand...

And mine had a tongue so sharp it could slice bread.

Well said Mynstrel.

I found the picture of him mud splattered and tired after the race really endearing. He had the look of a horse that knew he'd tried hard and was loved for it.

Sure, criticism is fair enough, but there are those of us who bet simply for the pleasure of watching a horse they like out on the track.


----------



## angrovestud (19 June 2012)

Mynstrel Thank you  your words have so helped me, and thank you Cappuccino,Daffodil,horserider,I think he wore his mud well LOL ! and I am glad you like his colours and thank you for your support


----------



## hezza1 (19 June 2012)

Go Rummy Go we are behind you all the way xx


----------



## Mynstrel (19 June 2012)

Anytime


----------



## angrovestud (19 June 2012)

sonjafoers said:



			That's brilliant angrovestud, I love reading about him as I have a coloured 7/8ths tb whos dam raced NH and further back in her line on the dams side there were some very good results. I often think mine is fast enough when she is galloping around Dartmoor with me 

It must give you great pleasure to see him run and I'm sure he sparks a lot of interest from other racegoers - lovely pics, we need to see more!
		
Click to expand...

Maybe you should consider racing her good luck, the racegoers do love seeing the coloured racehorses on the track it brings people to the course when the meetings do press releases


----------



## Merrymoles (19 June 2012)

Well done Rummy - looking forward to seeing how you handle the sticks


----------



## angrovestud (20 June 2012)

Thank you moleskinsmum it will be very exciting to watch he loves jumping


----------



## LEC (20 June 2012)

I saw good on you - you have followed your dream and done it. Not many of us can say that. Horse racing is all about living the dream and though watching horses like Frankel and Sea the Stars make you tingle with how special they are its watching the Nortons Coins and Amberleigh House's win for the little man that make me smile more.


----------



## angrovestud (20 June 2012)

LEC That such a kind thing to say It has been very up and down but the trainer Micky Hammond and his team are the most amazing people to have a horse in training with, I have truly blessed by breeding a horse who has a heart and who tries his best for his jockey. I hope he passes that on to his children when the times ready.


----------



## bonny (20 June 2012)

angrovestud said:



			LEC That such a kind thing to say It has been very up and down but the trainer Micky Hammond and his team are the most amazing people to have a horse in training with, I have truly blessed by breeding a horse who has a heart and who tries his best for his jockey. I hope he passes that on to his children when the times ready.

Click to expand...

What would the chances be of his offspring being coloured ?


----------



## Alec Swan (20 June 2012)

Mynstrel said:



			You lot can't half be a bunch of miserable sods.  

.......

Good on you Angrovestud, you keep enjoying him!

.......
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely right.  If race horse ownership was only about winning,  we wouldn't have the industry or the passion which we do.

Well done Angrove,  when does he run next?

Alec.


----------



## rhino (20 June 2012)

bonny said:



			What would the chances be of his offspring being coloured ?
		
Click to expand...

I'm fairly sure he's heterozygous so 50% chance


----------



## Dab (20 June 2012)

Mynstrel said:



			You lot can't half be a bunch of miserable sods.  

People on here complain about racing people not caring about their horses & you've got somebody here who obviously adores & is proud of what her boy's doing and she's doing it for enjoyment rather than it all being about money & you still can't be happy for them.  So what if he's not beating the world yet, this is only a starter year for his career & you don't know how he'll be once he gets fences to be entusiastic about.  Give the lad a break!

Good on you Angrovestud, you keep enjoying him!

Did your mothers never tell you if you can't say anything nice don't say anything at all?
		
Click to expand...

^^^ well said, and lets face it that in most equine sports if competing solely came down to ability then 95% of those at local shows would be told to go home!!!! 

Its a sport, its entertainment and there for those that take part, own and watch to enjoy....what ever the colour of said equine.


----------



## Rose Folly (20 June 2012)

My favourite racecourse (I grew up round there) and lovely to hear of a coloured racing. Well done you, well done Angrove!


----------



## EAST KENT (21 June 2012)

Can you change a racehorse name? Suggestions on a postcard.


----------



## angrovestud (21 June 2012)

Thank you all so much! Rummy has now gone for a short summer holiday as hes had a packed 6 months of learning jumping racing and hard work he will be back up at Middleham in the safe hands of Micky Hammond in August, he will then commence his hurdle career in October on dryer ground with a but of luck, Rummy will always have a 50% chance of throwing colour to non coloured mares but to coloured mares it would be 75% chance of colour in the foals our plan is to breed coloured filly out of winning mares using rummys half brother pudding whos homozygous and then race the fillies and then introduce them into our breeding programme. 
This is the paper theory but the best laid plans and all that!
yes you can change racehorses name but we love a good rumbaba x LOL
Rose Folly thats interesting ou shall have to come and see him race Alec thats so true there are so many in the industry that are big smaller owerships need support they are the ones who help pay the bread and butter of racing and keep jobs going truly dedicated to the love of the horses as well.


----------



## angrovestud (21 June 2012)

Rummy its time to party!


----------



## leflynn (21 June 2012)

Whooooppeeee  Rummy looks like he is enjoying his holiday  

Congrats on your achievement so far and here's hoping you all continue to enjoy his racing 
*plans to steal him when he retires for ROR classes* teehee he is a gorgeous character!


----------



## angrovestud (21 June 2012)

I was very lucky with the weather yesterday to be able to get sunshine and some lovely photos to treasure of rummy he showing he can move here


----------



## bonny (21 June 2012)

Lovely pictures of him out on his hols ....
Btw you can't change a horse's name once he's raced, imagine some of the scams that would go on if you could !


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (21 June 2012)

Fantastic!!! 

OMG - now my piebald traddie boy WILL get some serious ideas........... Aintree here we come!!


----------



## Rollin (21 June 2012)

In the Book, National Velvet the horse was called The Pie.


----------



## patchwork puzzle (22 June 2012)

Congratulations. He is stunning. x


----------



## angrovestud (22 June 2012)

I would'nt want to change his name he suits being a rumbaba  anyway it goes with his his pudding brother Spottedick and his sister rumsyllabub and coffee parfait we have one more to foal, who hopefully will also race so here an idea we will competion open once we have a live foal and know the sex we will open the competion on the day of birth for one week and the person who comes up with the best name of a pudding not used before will win a place in the foals future syndicate free for one year! should it be good enough to race.
Thank you patchwork puzzle Rollin yes and on the front cover pie was black and white. 

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite you might need some hard training 
bonny no I dont want to i like it as it is. xx


----------



## Diesal (22 June 2012)

Well Done Angrove!  I think it is fantastic that he is so obviously loved and looked after and enjoyed for the pure FUN of it.  I wish you all the luck with your future plans and the pics of him on his hols are fabulous!


----------



## angrovestud (23 June 2012)

Thank you so much Diesal that so kind Rummy is loving his hols but hates the wet and cold and is insisting on coming in and wearing his winter rugs! when hes out hes a bit of a wuss some horse like being out 24 /7  glad you like his pics hes pure joy to photgraph


----------



## Fantasy_World (24 June 2012)

Big well done! He is stunning  x


----------



## AdorableAlice (24 June 2012)

rhino said:



			Horse went to races with 4 legs
Horse came home from races with 4 legs
= successful day out IMO   

Click to expand...

Very very true. 

Four did not come home after racing today.  The coloured horse is home, safe and sound, that is all that is needed.  Anything else is a bonus.

Good luck with him and may he always come home.


----------



## millikins (24 June 2012)

Well done Angrovestud. Hope I don't sound too stupid here as not familiar with how races/horses are graded but why can't he go Point to Point which is slower I think? Or what are "Hunter Chases"?


----------



## angrovestud (25 June 2012)

Millikins thank you no your not sounding stupid he could do P2P's its for amateur trainers and we wanted our boy to be trained and run in proff races by prof a trainer I also wanted him to run in a bumper first so he could learn to rae before we asked him to jump and race. 
Hunter chases are for horses who have been out hunting or turned up and had there card signed been out and then they can chase over fences Rummy will be hurdling which means he does not have to go hunting although I am sure he would love it. 

AdorableAlice thats sad for them I am sorry but pleased our boy came home.
Thank you glad you like him Fantasy_World


----------



## bonny (25 June 2012)

angrovestud said:



			Millikins thank you no your not sounding stupid he could do P2P's its for amateur trainers and we wanted our boy to be trained and run in proff races by prof a trainer I also wanted him to run in a bumper first so he could learn to rae before we asked him to jump and race. 
Hunter chases are for horses who have been out hunting or turned up and had there card signed been out and then they can chase over fences Rummy will be hurdling which means he does not have to go hunting although I am sure he would love it. 

AdorableAlice thats sad for them I am sorry but pleased our boy came home.
Thank you glad you like him Fantasy_World 

Click to expand...

She might not sound stupid but I'm afraid that you do....
The majority of point to pointers are professionally trained, hunter chases are nothing to do with hunting and the vast majority of horses that run in them come from exactly the same yards that also have runners under rules.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (25 June 2012)

You go hunting to qualify to PTP (ie say the horse is safe enough to race). Once your horse has won or been placed in 2 or 3 (can't remember exactly) PTP's they can then do Hunter Chases. From Hunter Chases _I think_ the horses can compete in normal Handicap Chases that season as well as HC's but then can't go back into a PTP until the following season.

Most PTP horses these days are trained by professionals - either your proper licences trainers or people who specifically train Pointers. Some horses use PTP's as a stepping stone to Rules racing, other go PTPing at the end of their rules careers as schoolmasters for the young jockeys of the future.


----------



## bonny (25 June 2012)

not exactly ....most pointers never actually go hunting. There's no need to run in points before hunter chasing and alot of horse's in pro yards just go hunter chasing. Alot of people want the rules changing to stop this but I doubt it will happen.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (25 June 2012)

I do think the rules kinda need changed as it's not really fair for a former top class horses to run first time out in a HC against some true PTP up HC horses. *cough*silverburn*cough*  I think they should at least do a couple of Opens before hitting the HC's.


----------



## Gusbear (25 June 2012)

Congratulations on your boy's racing effort.  My OH menetioned to me he had seen a colored horse in a race and I said yes it belongs to a forum member and was very excited as he taped the race for me.
Glad to hear he pulled up OK.  I'm eager to see his next start.
My filly on the otherhand had her first start today in Oz.  Got home this morning from a long nightshift to view the race.  Wish I hadn't bothered 
She was mouthing like a baby in the starting stalls, missed the start and then proceeded to buck and carry on like a rodeo mount most of the way around the course.  
Needless to say its back to the breakers for more training for her.


----------



## angrovestud (26 June 2012)

Gusbear I am sorry to hear about your filly, I am sure with some more training she will come right,Sorry I did not mean to sound stupid as I have little knowledge of chasing rules I do know that a card has to be signed what I was trying to say is that we went to a National Hunt dual trainer is that better for you!


----------



## olop (26 June 2012)

Fantastic result well done!  Love the pic everyone looks well chuffed


----------



## angrovestud (27 June 2012)

Thank you olop we are all thrilled xx


----------



## angrovestud (8 July 2012)

Very pleased to introduce the newest family member Angrove Fatrascal born on the 5th of July 2012 we hope he will make an entrance into flat racing as a 3 year old as hes a late foal really pleased with him hes our first grandchild.


----------



## Rollin (8 July 2012)

Only just spotted this.  Congratulations and loads of luck in the future.


----------



## dunthing (8 July 2012)

Well done Angrovestud, you have a very handsome horse. So glad he came home safely and I hope he'll do well in the future. You must be very proud to have bred him and the newest baby. Take no notice of all those trying to put you down. I was always taught to enter for the fun not just to win.


----------



## angrovestud (9 July 2012)

Thank you Rollin  xx dunthing yes its better to try and do something and have fun taking part we just love breeding racehorses with colour we choose to do something a bit different and a lot of people really like it which is so encouraging Thank you for your very kind words  xx


----------



## Queenbee (9 July 2012)

OMG, Congratulations! what an achievement!  I rarely venture into LN but often wondered how he would do, really pleased for you


----------



## angrovestud (10 July 2012)

Thank you Queenbee xx very proud indeed xx


----------



## Racergirl (10 July 2012)

I keep trying to write an answer here that isnt going to be jumped on, chiefly becuse Im all for the romance of breeding a winning racehorse and making it one that people will remember (for the right reasons!!) BUT Im also for responsible breeding, and theres a delicate balance in the racing world for that, and im afraid breeding coloureds into it doesnt float my boat. (but then I try to breed racehorses that people will want to buy, and angrove breed for fun, so its not quite the same thing)

but even taking out the unusual pedigree (which has already been pointed out) of this really rather nice chap (see - Im not heartless, I quite like him!) hes going to be 6 months behind everyone else if he races, which is still important as a 3 and 4 year old (although slightly less so the older he gets) seems an odd thing to do when you are wanting to promote coloureds as racehorses, why didnt you wait a few months to cover early next year and breed him to give him the best chance if you wanted him for the flat?? 

Not meant as a critisism - Im genuinely interested, I know you have a syndicate for Rummy, do you have a breeding one as well? there are quite a few people that would probably be interested in following one from the very start - Ive had a few people approach me to lease one of my mares for exactly this reason or start my own up - but as she aborted last year im not comfortable taking money off people for something that may not happen!! 
What sort of mares are you hoping to get to Rummy when he finishes?


----------



## Venevidivici (11 July 2012)

Fatrascal is gorgeous! All the best with him and your others


----------



## Venevidivici (11 July 2012)

Also,you have very obvious love,pride and care for your horses-that's enough for me-why should it matter what you do/don't do with them/their results? As long as they're all still responsibly cared for or rehomed when their racing is over,nothing else is important. So many uncared for/mistreated horses out there(incl in racing,as well as leisure),so I think this criticism is wasted breath,personally :-/


----------



## angrovestud (11 July 2012)

Racergirl said:



			I keep trying to write an answer here that isnt going to be jumped on, chiefly becuse Im all for the romance of breeding a winning racehorse and making it one that people will remember (for the right reasons!!) BUT Im also for responsible breeding, and theres a delicate balance in the racing world for that, and im afraid breeding coloureds into it doesnt float my boat. (but then I try to breed racehorses that people will want to buy, and angrove breed for fun, so its not quite the same thing)

but even taking out the unusual pedigree (which has already been pointed out) of this really rather nice chap (see - Im not heartless, I quite like him!) hes going to be 6 months behind everyone else if he races, which is still important as a 3 and 4 year old (although slightly less so the older he gets) seems an odd thing to do when you are wanting to promote coloureds as racehorses, why didnt you wait a few months to cover early next year and breed him to give him the best chance if you wanted him for the flat?? 

Not meant as a critisism - Im genuinely interested, I know you have a syndicate for Rummy, do you have a breeding one as well? there are quite a few people that would probably be interested in following one from the very start - Ive had a few people approach me to lease one of my mares for exactly this reason or start my own up - but as she aborted last year im not comfortable taking money off people for something that may not happen!! 
What sort of mares are you hoping to get to Rummy when he finishes?
		
Click to expand...

Hello Racergirl I would have loved to have bred him earlier in the year but we only got the chance of this mare when a friend found her for me in july last year and as i am breeding for me and racing for me it did not worry me that this foal was late, also I had not got any of my own stallions stock and as i lost his dam and his brother last year this was an incrdibly emotionally driven decision so i went for it, i am not in the habbit of breeding this late funnily enough rummy was born at the same time of year and his dam became available in late june. both these mares come from a private yard and do not come up.

Venevidivici that is so kind thank you both my hubby and i devote our lives to our horse family our foals which we keep are like our children


----------



## angrovestud (11 July 2012)

Racegirl sorry i missed out some questions you asked, no plan for Rummy as yet he has only just started his career and i have not thought about it yet.also as far as Rummy is concerned I would like to see how he handles hurdles in racing before I make any decisions about mares but with his jump and staminer I would have thought dual race mares some that run on the flat over a mile and go hurdling as well.it would give the owner/breeder a lot more options with the resulting progeny, and no we do not have a breeding syndicate yet.


----------



## angrovestud (14 July 2012)

http://www.racinguk.com/video/watch/the-trainer-files-with-micky-hammond
A great video on racingUK Micky Hammond interview taling about Angrove rumbaba and some fantastic fottage of Rummy I am so proud i was in tears!


----------



## dunthing (14 July 2012)

I can understand why you had the tears watching him, he looks stunning and it's so nice to hear Micky Hammond talking so enthusiastically about him. Very best of luck for his future.


----------



## Mrs Claus (14 July 2012)

congratulations to you and your Oh on the lovely coloured foal


----------



## angrovestud (15 July 2012)

Thank you dunthing I was so shocked to even see him but the icing on the cake was the interview it made an old couple very happy Mrs Claus thank you we are like a pair of doting grandparents if they did mother care for horses I would be broke!


----------



## Baggybreeches (19 July 2012)

EAST KENT said:



			Can you change a racehorse name? Suggestions on a postcard.
		
Click to expand...

You can but it costs a fortune (Weatherbys actively discourage it hence the cost).


----------



## Baggybreeches (19 July 2012)

Millikins said:



			Well done Angrovestud. Hope I don't sound too stupid here as not familiar with how races/horses are graded but why can't he go Point to Point which is slower I think? Or what are "Hunter Chases"?
		
Click to expand...

Point to point is not actually that much slower than proper NH racing nowadays. And Hunter chasing is for the 'top end' pointers, some of who go on to race under rules, others who drop back after their racing career.


----------



## angrovestud (2 August 2012)

Rummy has now gone back up to Micky Hammonds yesterday, having enjoyed his short holiday break  hes been doing road work for the last few weeks


----------



## EAST KENT (3 August 2012)

I must say I am interested to know how pure a TB he is, he does look decidedly chunky in those side-on pics.


----------



## amage (3 August 2012)

EAST KENT said:



			I must say I am interested to know how pure a TB he is, he does look decidedly chunky in those side-on pics.
		
Click to expand...

But in fairness you can get very chunky tbs....we've just sold one that was mega chunky and he was the full deal and won races. He was often mistaken as an old hunter around the yard because he didnt look remotely tb. Just because most can be quite fine doesn't mean they all are. If Rummy was by Presenting out of a Strong Gale mare you wouldn't be questioning his chunkiness!


----------



## angrovestud (3 August 2012)

Thank you amage,he is 87.5% TB hes not ure Tb his dam is a bit thick set round the gullet and he has a bit of this but then we does have 1/8th ID in there, Fatrascal on the other hand is so different much finer, but its the jumping that matters as well


----------



## sonjafoers (3 August 2012)

LOVE the footage of him on the video


----------



## angrovestud (4 August 2012)

Thank you sonjafoers I think its Fantastic to have a trainer who is so proud of your horse we are so lucky to have Micky Hammond and his team looking after Rummy and training him, what a difference a good trainer makes


----------



## sonjafoers (4 August 2012)

Although I'm not directly involved in racing I thought that was a great interview, Micky Hammond came across really well and was very honest in his appraisals of the horses under discussion. 

I really enjoyed seeing Rummy as part of the string Angrovestud, it's so unusual to see a coloured amongst the ubiquitous bays and it brought something special to the footage. The thing is he wouldn't be there if it wasn't felt he could make the mark and that's the icing on the cake really.

I love reading your threads about him and sometimes comment, partly because I have a coloured 7/8ths TB bred from NH stock but mainly because he's just so beautiful and is a sort of 'pathfinder' - I look forward to all your updates and pics


----------



## freckles22uk (5 August 2012)

Great interview, fingers crossed he does well in his next season, I love him...


----------



## angrovestud (5 August 2012)

sonjafoers said:



			Although I'm not directly involved in racing I thought that was a great interview, Micky Hammond came across really well and was very honest in his appraisals of the horses under discussion. 

I really enjoyed seeing Rummy as part of the string Angrovestud, it's so unusual to see a coloured amongst the ubiquitous bays and it brought something special to the footage. The thing is he wouldn't be there if it wasn't felt he could make the mark and that's the icing on the cake really.

I love reading your threads about him and sometimes comment, partly because I have a coloured 7/8ths TB bred from NH stock but mainly because he's just so beautiful and is a sort of 'pathfinder' - I look forward to all your updates and pics 

Click to expand...

Wow! that was so moving! I do hope more people want to see more coloured on the race track,I know even Micky was suprised by Rummys ability, and he was very honest and told me if he was no good he would not run him, and he would have been sent home, but right now he is the only coloured horse in the UK to have beaten 9 pure TBs in two races, Something I am so proud of I hope he can be a bigger pathfinder now and win a hurdle race now, that would be our Olympic Gold!
Thank you Freckles22uk


----------



## stolensilver (5 August 2012)

A friend has just bought a TB mare who is by Presenting out of a Strong Gale mare. She's tall and rangy and a proper NH build. She will go into training later this year. Very exciting!


----------



## angrovestud (6 August 2012)

How Exciting for your friend Rummy full sister is built like that to tall and longer then Rummy mind you he was a first foal


----------



## angrovestud (20 November 2012)

News on Angrove Rumbaba is very sadly on the 16th of November he injured his Check Ligament and on vets advice we have now retired him he had been entered for Wetherby on the 17th! its been a wonderful journey and we look forward to racing Angrove Fatrascal in the future.
if anyone is interested to watch the story of Rummy it is on the BBC web site inside out 7.30 in the North  East and Cumbria very proud Mum.


----------



## dianchi (20 November 2012)

how sad to see this


----------



## wallykissmas (20 November 2012)

Gutted to hear this, I hope his young stock can one day make it on his behalf. Does anyone know a link to the news ? Or would it not be on yet ?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (20 November 2012)

I'm sorry to hear that he is injured. Check Ligaments aren't to be taken lightly and you have done the right thing by him. I hope he can carry on to be a normal horse for the future.


----------



## angrovestud (20 November 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b01nytn1/Inside_Out_North_East_and_Cumbria_19_11_2012/
he is the link 

Thank you EKW, we have been advised that he should be fine with a new career xx 
wallykissmas, dianchi Thank you watch this space for the future xx just so pleased that Rummy did it !


----------



## Rollin (20 November 2012)

angrovestud said:



			News on Angrove Rumbaba is very sadly on the 16th of November he injured his Check Ligament and on vets advice we have now retired him he had been entered for Wetherby on the 17th! its been a wonderful journey and we look forward to racing Angrove Fatrascal in the future.
if anyone is interested to watch the story of Rummy it is on the BBC web site inside out 7.30 in the North  East and Cumbria very proud Mum.
		
Click to expand...

I am so sorry to read this post.  Heartbreaking for you.  Best of luck with Angrove Fatrascal.

Hugsx


----------



## rhino (20 November 2012)

Sorry to hear your update  Best of luck in the future! x


----------



## Fantasy_World (20 November 2012)

A big well done and I hope to see many more visits to the winner's enclosure by him in the future  x


----------



## Fantasy_World (20 November 2012)

EKW said:



			It's kinda hard not to finish a bumper seeing as it is a flat race ...
		
Click to expand...

mmm not so sure really as even though a National Hunt bumper is run on the level horses can still fail to finish. Slipped up, brought down, ran out, refused to race and pulled up spring to mind .....


----------



## pedilia (20 November 2012)

No!!! What a shame for all of you:-(


----------



## Fantasy_World (20 November 2012)

angrovestud said:



			News on Angrove Rumbaba is very sadly on the 16th of November he injured his Check Ligament and on vets advice we have now retired him he had been entered for Wetherby on the 17th! its been a wonderful journey and we look forward to racing Angrove Fatrascal in the future.
if anyone is interested to watch the story of Rummy it is on the BBC web site inside out 7.30 in the North  East and Cumbria very proud Mum.
		
Click to expand...

Only just seen this update and how sad as I was looking forward to seeing him this jumps season.
I am so sorry he is injured, I have a horse that came to me with such an injury but his was not bad and he did return to being ridden. I have recently retired him for other issues though. I hope he has a happy retirement and I am sure with his caring owners he will do x
Best of luck with Angrove Fatrascal in the future x


----------



## Venevidivici (20 November 2012)

Sorry to hear about Rumbaba - I hope he has a long and happy 'retirement' in his new career. Good luck with all your other horses in the future!


----------



## justabob (20 November 2012)

I am sorry your horse did not stand the test of racing Angrove Stud, it was a lovely dream to have a horse such as him in training. I hope he can have another job to do with more success, as I did not think that the racecourse was ever going to be his forte. Racing is a tough game for the horses bred for the job, let alone a novelty part bred.


----------



## Brigadoon (20 November 2012)

Sorry to hear this. He is clearly well loved and will spend his life with you and your hubby. The way some people talk on here (almost slating Rummy) you would actually think they had bred Kauto or Frankel themselves.
It's only the small minority of horses that make the big time and win Gold Cups or Group 1's. But the other horses winning or being placed at less glamorous courses still bring great joy to owners and punters. There are plenty bred in the purple that break down before hitting a track or early in their career. They are bred for speed/stamina...not conformation.
Many of these lower class racer's leave racing and now face a cold, hungry winter. We cannot help them all but this handsome lad has an assured future with a family who love him. A success story indeed in my book.
 Angrove Stud..I hope you keep us updated about your lovely lad and his progeny. I look forward to a flutter on some of your coloured's in the future.
Best of luck xxxxx


----------



## angrovestud (21 November 2012)

justabob said:



			I am sorry your horse did not stand the test of racing Angrove Stud, it was a lovely dream to have a horse such as him in training. I hope he can have another job to do with more success, as I did not think that the racecourse was ever going to be his forte. Racing is a tough game for the horses bred for the job, let alone a novelty part bred.
		
Click to expand...

He Jolly well did stand the test and he proved he could race! he is no Novelty ! he may be 87.5% Tb he did better then a lot of Pure Tbs and you can not take it away from him that he was the firt coloured horse to be placed in the UK and for that I will forever be proud! and I will be back of that you can be sure ! and it will be with an equally talented coloured horse !


----------



## Merrymoles (21 November 2012)

Sorry to hear that and sorry you have received some negative comments. Having seen Rummy "in the flesh" and having worked in racing, I'd be hard pushed to tell he wasn't 100 per cent TB and feel that his colour had nothing to do with his abilities. Sadly, many young racehorses succumb to injury after a promising start, whether bay, black or chestnut, and it is a great shame Rummy has joined them. I know there are those who don't think coloured horses have a place on the racecourse but I think that the first one who does have a long career will become a real "housewife's choice" and help to promote interest not only in racing but also in breeding.


----------



## angrovestud (21 November 2012)

Thank you to everyone who loved to see Rummy and thankyou for the support I have been given its been fun with Team Hammond ! best team for me


----------



## Nollaig Shona (21 November 2012)

I loved seeing The Skewbald Pony racing!  I was really looking forward to following his hurdling career.  Such a terrible shame Rummy's been injured, I sincerely hope you find a new career for him.

Hopefully Podge will keep the flag flying for the painted racehorses!


----------



## Venevidivici (21 November 2012)

Hear,hear Brigadoon!!


----------



## lastchancer (23 November 2012)

justabob said:



			I am sorry your horse did not stand the test of racing Angrove Stud, it was a lovely dream to have a horse such as him in training. I hope he can have another job to do with more success, as I did not think that the racecourse was ever going to be his forte. Racing is a tough game for the horses bred for the job, let alone a novelty part bred.
		
Click to expand...

Was that really necessary? Patronising a$$


----------



## angrovestud (23 November 2012)

Thank you Cappuccino I will forver love the referal to the Skwebald pony I still makes me chuckle when I hear it!   Venevidivici,lastchancer,Brigadoon,
moleskinsmum Thank you !! we will have such fun in no time at all with Fatty


----------



## Nollaig Shona (23 November 2012)

angrovestud said:



			Thank you Cappuccino I will forver love the referal to the Skwebald pony I still makes me chuckle when I hear it!  

Click to expand...

Made me roar laughing when the commentator (clearly lost for words) came out with it!  We could have had T-shirts made out with "come on the skewbald pony" on them!

I'm looking forward to seeing where Rummy goes next, as well as watching Podge grow up!

((hugs))


----------



## angrovestud (23 November 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/horse-racing/
Well Rummy made the BBC web site on the national sports page shame H&H didnt want write anything!
maybe when we win a race they might be interested in our English home grown bloodstock instead of all the imports that get written about !

I think the tee shirts are a great idea !


----------



## dingle12 (23 November 2012)

What a shame, what plans do you have for him if he comes sound?


----------



## lastchancer (23 November 2012)

I'll look forward to watching your other horse race


----------



## angrovestud (23 November 2012)

Thank you lastchancer I am enjoying watching him grow up but it will be fun to see him run,  dingle12 sadly I am not in a position to stand him at stud as I already have his older half brother, Rummy needs to go and do a job like showjumping or ROR showing and needs younger fitter people then us !


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (4 December 2012)

Out of interest why don't you have him gelded? As you have previously said he is not the easiest of horses to deal with or has the best temprement so why would anyone want to pass this on to offspring? There are enough dodgy tempered horses with the very best of bloodlines for their sports breeding and producing both outstanding and useless offspring. Temprement is everything to a competition horse - they need the right one to suceed. 

Plus you can not compete in ROR showing entire - Mares and Geldings only.


----------



## EAST KENT (4 December 2012)

If third out of three and beaten by 74 lengths makes this one a racehorse,the I`d best enter my Irish Cob mare and get her some "qualifications.But she`d rather eat hay.


----------



## stencilface (4 December 2012)

I'll showjump him for you!


----------



## Mrs Claus (4 December 2012)

if i was a tad closer to you i could do dressage or cross country for you angrovestud


----------



## justabob (4 December 2012)

EKW said:



			Out of interest why don't you have him gelded? As you have previously said he is not the easiest of horses to deal with or has the best temprement so why would anyone want to pass this on to offspring? There are enough dodgy tempered horses with the very best of bloodlines for their sports breeding and producing both outstanding and useless offspring. Temprement is everything to a competition horse - they need the right one to suceed. 

Plus you can not compete in ROR showing entire - Mares and Geldings only.
		
Click to expand...

So much sense in one paragraph.


----------



## angrovestud (5 December 2012)

EKW said:



			Out of interest why don't you have him gelded? As you have previously said he is not the easiest of horses to deal with or has the best temprement so why would anyone want to pass this on to offspring? There are enough dodgy tempered horses with the very best of bloodlines for their sports breeding and producing both outstanding and useless offspring. Temprement is everything to a competition horse - they need the right one to suceed. 

Plus you can not compete in ROR showing entire - Mares and Geldings only.[/QUO



it is non of your business.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## zizz (5 December 2012)

angrovestud said:





EKW said:



			Out of interest why don't you have him gelded? As you have previously said he is not the easiest of horses to deal with or has the best temprement so why would anyone want to pass this on to offspring? There are enough dodgy tempered horses with the very best of bloodlines for their sports breeding and producing both outstanding and useless offspring. Temprement is everything to a competition horse - they need the right one to suceed. 

Plus you can not compete in ROR showing entire - Mares and Geldings only.[/QUO



it is non of your business.
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was a legitimate question actually?!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## angrovestud (5 December 2012)

It is not legitimate as I no longer own him! he is being produced for showjumping. he was to much for me as I am ill my Hubby was diagnosed with Cancer on Monday I have enough on my plate with out ome silly girl who is up her own arse!


----------



## zizz (5 December 2012)

angrovestud said:



			It is not legitimate as I no longer own him! he is being produced for showjumping. he was to much for me as I am ill my Hubby was diagnosed with Cancer on Monday I have enough on my plate with out ome silly girl who is up her own arse!
		
Click to expand...

I haven't got a clue whats going on - I thought you were trying to find someone to take him on? I give up!!


----------



## angrovestud (5 December 2012)

He went to his new home on Monday so no I am not looking for anyone.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (5 December 2012)

No need to be rude! I asked a simple question tis all!


----------



## angrovestud (5 December 2012)

Thank you to all who loved rummy and supported him I will post on his progress in the future, he was a horse of my lifetime and he even made the BBC 1 and the BBC web site! so all you who knocked him can *** off!


----------



## Fantasy_World (5 December 2012)

angrovestud said:



			Thank you to all who loved rummy and supported him I will post on his progress in the future, he was a horse of my lifetime and he even made the BBC 1 and the BBC web site! so all you who knocked him can *** off! 

Click to expand...

well said  x


----------



## justabob (5 December 2012)

angrovestud said:



			It is not legitimate as I no longer own him! he is being produced for showjumping. he was to much for me as I am ill my Hubby was diagnosed with Cancer on Monday I have enough on my plate with out ome silly girl who is up her own arse!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry about your situation, but really there is no need to be so rude. You are certainly showing your true  colours.


----------



## angrovestud (5 December 2012)

Fantasy_World said:



			well said  x
		
Click to expand...

Thank you !


----------



## Nollaig Shona (5 December 2012)

angrovestud said:



			I am ill my Hubby was diagnosed with Cancer on Monday I have enough on my plate with out ome silly girl who is up her own arse!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that   Hope the outlook for you both is good.  

Glad to hear Rummy has a new home now, hope the new owner is on FB!


----------



## MerrySherryRider (6 December 2012)

Hope you and your husband are doing ok. Don't worry about the rudeness of posters on here,there are always some people who hate others trying to do something they cannot even dream of. I'm sure you don't need such crassness at the moment.

 I've loved hearing about Rummy and admired your passion and commitment.


----------



## Fantasy_World (6 December 2012)

horserider said:



			Hope you and your husband are doing ok. Don't worry about the rudeness of posters on here,there are always some people who hate others trying to do something they cannot even dream of. I'm sure you don't need such crassness at the moment.

 I've loved hearing about Rummy and admired your passion and commitment.
		
Click to expand...

Very well said and I quite agree. The horse world seems to have its fair share of egotists and dare I say people up their own arse  x


----------



## angrovestud (6 December 2012)

Fantasy_World,  horserider, Nollaig Shona Thank you so much for such kind thoughts, We have to wait 12 weeks to see if my Hubby responds to his treatment so fingers crossed.

 Our dreams have not ended we have to keep going it gives us a reason to get up in the morning!
 My illness is incurable I am riddled with Angiolipomas attached to my blood supply and nerves my tissues are being pulled apart when they grow  I have become use to living my life in pain, my only passion is breeding and racing my own coloured horses, I do not undertsand why someone who works for a well known trainer would want to be so rude and judgemental of an owner! as if anyone from MH stables said just half of what this girl says to me I would walk out taking my horse with me!
after all in this day and age customers hould be treated like gold is this how she talks about customers as well !


----------



## Fantasy_World (6 December 2012)

I am truly sorry about your husband and I hope and pray for a full recovery x
I did not know about your own illness and I can understand your pain and also why racing and breeding racehorses is not only your passion but also your lifeline, and why it gives you something to get up for in a morning. 
I wish you continued success with your ventures and I hope Rummy excels in his new sphere and I have no doubt that he will. 
I also see nothing wrong in him still remaining a stallion. 
Many showjumpers and dressage horses are left entire.
I just wonder if the fact that he is coloured is causing what appears to be a snobbish attitude on here?
I see nothing wrong with coloured horses and in fact it gives me great pleasure to see them enter the world of racing. 
Horses come in all shapes and sizes and their colour has nothing to do with their ability, none whatsoever.
I also agree with your comments about an individual on here and the fact that they work in racing makes the situation even worse in my opinion.
Gosh if the trainers I know had staff that were that judgemental they would either have been sacked by now or in the muck heap, or both!
What you do with your horse, is up to you. It is of no consequence to anyone else in my opinion. 
There is an ignore button on here which can be pressed if you do not want to read anymore from them  
Good luck for the future and don't stop your posts as I know there are people who are interested in how your horses are progressing x


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (6 December 2012)

Ah my lovelies! Like me or loath me I speak my mind - actually I don't I tone it down A LOT when I type things. My opinion is my opinion, yours is yours. You neither have to like it nor agree with it - the same with anyone and everyone in the world 

I happen to like AR as a horse, he's well built, has decent bone, a good backend etc and I hope he finds his niche in show jumping - see I'm not all bad.


----------



## Nollaig Shona (6 December 2012)

angrovestud said:



			I have become use to living my life in pain
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry for you troubles  




			my only passion is breeding and racing my own coloured horses
		
Click to expand...

And you succeeded!  I was so proud the first time I saw Rummy on the track, I didn't care what place he got, I was literally crying just to see him there!  (I've been following your posts on here for years!)

Hopefully Podge will carry your dreams for you!


----------



## AprilBlossom (11 December 2012)

Some way to treat your 'horse of a lifetime', shipping him off to someone else now he's injured and diverting all attention to the younger one.


I don't see why anyone would try to breed racehorses of a certain colour - genuine question my other comment aside please - as surely racing is about te end result/speed/ability of the animal, regardless of what colour it is. 

Yes, greys do tend to stand out and I'll always admire a nice liver chestnut but generally I couldn't care less what colour the horse was, I enjoy seeing the NH horses travelling an jumping well, not watching one because its a certain colour. 

I just wonder, do you breed coloured racers for a particular reason, ie you see money in it/particular sentimental reason, or just 'because you can'? Not that I'm criticising either way, just intrigued...


----------



## FairyLights (11 December 2012)

This horse should be gelded. Definitely. From AG own admission he's not easy to handle , theres thousands of horses dont breed from this broken down one.
As for showjumping. Good grief! he's done a tendon/ligament so lets get shut of him and someone can _showjump_ him. Asking for trouble. Poor horse.
I echo Decemberblossons post. Some horse of a lifetime, it has a problem so lets get rid of it. Says it all.


----------



## cptrayes (11 December 2012)

angrovestud said:



			he is being produced for showjumping.
		
Click to expand...

I would not want to send a horse with a check ligament strain, normally caused by cornering at speed, to do a job where sharp cornering at full power is a prerequisite.  It does not, to me, show full concern for this horse's welfare.




angrovestud said:



			Thank you to all who loved rummy and supported him I will post on his progress in the future, he was a horse of my lifetime and he even made the BBC 1 and the BBC web site! so all you who knocked him can *** off! 

Click to expand...


Horse of a lifetime? Sold at the drop of a hat into a job he may well not stand up to?  

AS I have refrained from commenting before when you congratulated yourself for having a coloured racehorse who came third out of three, insisting that he was placed. Placed he may have been but he was also last. I am commenting now because your subsequent behaviour with this horse leads me to believe that when you post again about your next racehorse, whatever its colour, we should all be cautious of just how much support we appear to give you.




Horsesforever1 said:



			This horse should be gelded. Definitely. From AG own admission he's not easy to handle , theres thousands of horses dont breed from this broken down one.
		
Click to expand...


I agree with this completely.


----------



## justabob (11 December 2012)

But he made it onto the BBC and their website! So there! Quite a ridiculous idea in the first place, poor horse. Hopefully the next responsible owners will get him gelded and have him as a hack. I wonder if MH will be quite so keen to go down the route of trying to make a racehorse out of the next offering from Angrove Stud.


----------



## cptrayes (11 December 2012)

justabob said:



			But he made it onto the BBC and their website! So there! .
		
Click to expand...

Yes, he shares that honour with quite a lot of horses and cadavers from Spindles Farm, doesn't he?


----------



## angrovestud (11 December 2012)

I did not sell Rummy! he was re homed with someone who liked him and who can spend time and effort on Rummy  as they are a vet! and competes 

  Rummy will always be my horse of a life time he made history! for me and his syndicate members and we all enjoyed that ! and that is all that matters

 My hubby and I are to old to have rummy home I am to ill and my OH is not well and he is nearly 70 ! If Rummy is gelded  thats depends on the new owners.

 I breed the colour in because I like it  & my Husband Like it 
spindles farm was not on the BBC sports pages !
I am concentrating on My future in a way I want to! 
Thank you to everyone who has shown Rummy and me support Happy Christmas 

Rummy was placed 4th out of 7 ! thats the placing I am must proud of and his 5th at sedgefield. 
I will never post on here again about any of my future horses achivements if there are any,  as some of you are Rude! very cruel! jealous ! and thats just your good points


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (11 December 2012)

angrovestud said:



			I will never post on here again about any of my future horses achivements if there are any,  as some of you are Rude! very cruel! jealous ! and thats just your good points
		
Click to expand...

Angrove you have also been very rude! You get very aggressive when people disagree with you - that's life! Not everyone likes the same thing or has the same opinion, if they did the world would be a very boring place indeed.


----------



## EAST KENT (11 December 2012)

Being third out of three by damn near a furlong is not being a successful racehorse.The trainer was "kind" enough to take your training fees;now he is going to be asked to do a job he will be incapable of and no doubt break down.All because the poor thing got born a certain colour.


----------



## AprilBlossom (11 December 2012)

Yes Angrove Stud, you have not been particularly polite to people who fail to see the achievements of your old horse so positively - the world would probably stop turning if everyone agreed on everything!! 

I also must say, whether money changed hands or not, you've given the horse to someone else who you refer to as his 'new owners', which doesn't exactly suggest he meant a great deal to you, else you'd just have someone in to ride/sort him but maintain him as yours?? Poor chap.


----------



## HeatherAnn (11 December 2012)

angrovestud said:



			Rummy will always be my horse of a life time he made history! for me and his syndicate members and we all enjoyed that ! and that is all that matters
		
Click to expand...

I've always wondered if he was a horse in a lifetime _because_ of his colour...

Happenings in your personal life are no need to be rude! If you can't keep a civil tongue in your head, maybe you should rethink replying on the forum when you have things going on at home. Posters aren't mind readers, they don't know your poor husband is sick.


----------



## cptrayes (11 December 2012)

angrovestud said:



			Rummy will always be my horse of a life time he made history! for me and his syndicate members and we all enjoyed that ! and that is all that matters
		
Click to expand...

You have no idea how close I came on many occasions to pushing the button on you for advertising for syndicate members for your racehorse.

He made history by being the only coloured horse in this country to run on a racecourse? So flipping what. We could all do that if we buy a young enough coloured Wetherby registered partbred. The only thing that counts is if he actually beat anyone. He didn't, he broke down.

In view of what has now happened to your "horse of a lifetime" I put you on notice now that when you new one starts to run, I shan't this time hold back on telling you that I think he is no good as a racehorse if his form suggests it, and if he is syndicated and you advertise "open days" to your place, I will button push on you for advertising. 





			for me and his syndicate members and we all enjoyed that ! and that is all that matters
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. That IS all that matters. So why you posted drumming up support on here is a mystery, beaten only by why you have so heartily thrown your toys out of the pram at every small failure to agree with you how wonderful he is. He's a nice horse. He's a useless racehorse and I doubt very much if he will stand up to showjumping at any level of success. I am in fact shocked that his new owner is a vet. If he cannot see that a check ligament that blew after training for massively wide bends and straight lines will most likely not stand up to showjumping jumpoffs.

I hope your and your husband's health improves and that you have a really nice Christmas.


----------



## Scarlett (11 December 2012)

horserider said:



			Hope you and your husband are doing ok. Don't worry about the rudeness of posters on here,there are always some people who hate others trying to do something they cannot even dream of. I'm sure you don't need such crassness at the moment.

 I've loved hearing about Rummy and admired your passion and commitment.
		
Click to expand...

Doing something they cannot even dream of?! What having a freak of a 'TB' that could barely keep up and only got placed by being last of 3? Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight, cos I dream of that aaalllll the time... 

OP - I'm saddened by how quickly you discarded your badly injured 'horse of a lifetime', and to a career that may put more stress on him physically than even racing. I struggle to see why anyone would take him on for upper level SJ when there are so many purpose bred sports horses about, he's not bred for that either, and certinaly shouldnt be being bred from for either job. Sadly he will remain a bit of a joke. Lets hope his new owners geld him and let him be a normal horse at the very least...

Also OP, we all have our injury/illness/crosses to bear in this world, putting it all over the internet in the manner you have when you are trying to look professional and have something taken seriously doesnt work. I'm sorry about your illness and hope your husband recovers well, but there is no need to advertise that whilst advertising your horse/business venture. It just looks like a crass attempt at the sysmpathy vote.


----------



## sunleychops (12 December 2012)

Jesus christ on a bike.


----------



## Fantasy_World (12 December 2012)

@ Scarlett what a lovely post.
Could not disagree more.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (12 December 2012)

Good heavens, there's certainly some bile spewing out here. 
Totally offensive and unnecessary.


----------



## angrovestud (16 December 2012)

This is for all who love Rummy with a big thank you for us both Merry Christmas and Happy 2013


----------



## bonny (26 January 2013)

joysophia1 said:



			You come across as someone very rude and with a large chip on their shoulder! Reply to a comment with the facts and not the nasty attitude!
		
Click to expand...

Wow, what a random first post !!


----------



## bonny (26 January 2013)

joysophia1 said:



			Why have a young horse gelded when he has just got a check ligament injury? Won't he be in enough pain as it is? As for the breeder, who is ill, any young colt wouldn't be easy to deal with. Rummy has a lovely temprement, not dodgy, he's just a cheeky young colt that's all! And yes I have met the horse & I have worked with racehorses for over 20 years and he is mild mannered compared to some that i've worked with & most of those were geldings! There's nothing wrong with his breeding! It's been a pleasure for many people watching a coloured horse run in races. There are also those people out there that just love to pick fault with everything that has to do with coloured horses because they are narrow minded & bitter people.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, all is revealed now .....


----------



## bonny (26 January 2013)

joysophia1 said:



			You are the one whose comments come across as rude & sarcastic! I cannot believe some of the things said on here!
		
Click to expand...

Have you really just come on to go through an old thread and have a random go at people ?


----------



## bonny (26 January 2013)

joysophia1 said:



			Yes it is! There are some very nasty people commenting on here! If you can't be polite then don't bother commenting! Easy 

Click to expand...

have to say you sound just lovely !!


----------



## bonny (26 January 2013)

joysophia1 said:



			I've cannot believe how so many negative and spiteful comments can be made! You should all be ashamed of yourselves & get a life where you can give positive, constructive comments!
		
Click to expand...

Thamk you for pointing out the error of our ways, I'm sure we are all feeling suitably ashamed !


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (26 January 2013)

Wow! Someone has actually bothered to come on and dig up an old post just to have a go at people! How sad are you!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (26 January 2013)

I think you will find that most of the comments suggesting that the horse quit racing and found another job are indeed constructive because it clearly wasn't having any success at it's allocated job!


----------



## Springy (26 January 2013)

So can any 7/8ths tb race?


----------



## AprilBlossom (26 January 2013)

My friends got placed in a similar way to your horse AngroveStud (let's be honest, we all know its you) in a rowing regatta - they came second....out of TWO! 

Not something to be proud of - last place. The horse was a dud racer, end of. Hopefully he's gone to a good home, ha his nuts chopped off and is being well looked after now his owner has a younger model to watch racing through rose tinted binoculars


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (26 January 2013)

It came 3rd out of 3 beaten over 100l - that isnt called being placed thats an also ran. sox


----------



## bonny (26 January 2013)

joysophia1 said:



			Errrmmmmmm you don't know anything about horseracing do you? If the horse came in 999l behind it still got placed This is so funny seeing how much people DON'T know about horseracing but make out they do! Ha ha ha ha ha I'm so loving this! Ha ha ha ha ha ha
		
Click to expand...

Is there a point to this or have you just had a drink too many ?


----------



## Springy (26 January 2013)

Can anyone answer my question please??


----------



## bonny (26 January 2013)

Springy said:



			Can anyone answer my question please??
		
Click to expand...

Yes as long as they are registered


----------



## Springy (26 January 2013)

bonny said:



			Yes as long as they are registered
		
Click to expand...

Thanks so can anyone register a 7/8th tb with wetherbys?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (26 January 2013)

Someone really has been on a wee tad too much of the vino and mixed with som jaegar bombs by the looks of it!

Yes ... I know nothing at all about racing ... Please enlighten me!


----------



## bonny (26 January 2013)

Springy said:



			Thanks so can anyone register a 7/8th tb with wetherbys?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, why not ?


----------



## Springy (26 January 2013)

Thanks

So potentially you could end up with any coloured racehorse?

I know there is a palamino one somewhere


----------



## bonny (26 January 2013)

joysophia1 said:



			Sorry but i'm now bored of the saddo remarks on here so i'm going to have a lovely evening & log off! Ha ha ha ha

Click to expand...

We'll miss you and your entertaining comments......I'm away to learn about racing


----------



## Springy (26 January 2013)

will the rest of you please give it a rest for gods sake!!!!!!!!


----------



## bonny (26 January 2013)

Springy said:



			Thanks

So potentially you could end up with any coloured racehorse?

I know there is a palamino one somewhere 

Click to expand...

In theory yes, but most people breed for performance, not colour !


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (26 January 2013)

If parentage can be proven to be 7/8ths tb then yes the horse can race. In France they usually mix with Selle Francais to put substance back in for jumping. They alsl have their own races over there, called AQPS races.

Technically you can get any colour racehorse you like if you breed specifically for colour and have a lot of time to spend but generally if you are playing around with colour genetics then you wont want to be using good racehorses or ones with good breeding that are likelt to produce good offspring. The colour is a novelty and as has been shown by the 4 or 5 coloured horses to hit the track they show more of the speed of their gypsy cob distant relatives than their racing family.


----------



## Springy (26 January 2013)

I didnt know only 7/8ths could be registered...

Should have waited to ask hubby (he works in racing) lol


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (26 January 2013)

They go into the Non-TB register. Pure, pure bred Tb's have a seperate register. They can all race against each other though.


----------



## Gingerwitch (26 January 2013)

I did think about posting on this way back when it began.... but when on earth did the bun fight occur - and what has happend to the poster who's quotes i can see loads of, but not the originals..... did all her posts get deleted ??


----------



## justabob (26 January 2013)

Springy said:



			Thanks

So potentially you could end up with any coloured racehorse?

I know there is a palamino one somewhere 

Click to expand...

It wont be palamino (sp) Springers, it will be chestnut with a light mane and tail. Double Trigger springs to mind.


----------



## EPRider (27 January 2013)

Tested as a pally.  I believe it originated in the colonies.  http://www.bloodhorse.com/horse-racing/articles/48812/palomino-filly-arrives-at-keeneland


----------



## EstherYoung (27 January 2013)

EKW said:



			...as has been shown by the 4 or 5 coloured horses to hit the track they show more of the speed of their gypsy cob distant relatives than their racing family.
		
Click to expand...

When people are breeding coloured finer horses they don't normally use cobs to get the colour, they usually use American breeds such as saddlebreds (which themselves are high % TB). You need several generations and a fair amount of solid coloured 'wastage' in order to get to the magic 15/16ths though - I guess it depends on what your priorities are 

Although I'll give you that this particular chap's colour seems to come from a couple of UK/Irish trotter types.


----------



## Serenity087 (27 January 2013)

I believe there is at least one yankee stud who crossed palominos into TBs to get pally racehorses...

Although, not sure how they run, if at all!


----------



## EstherYoung (27 January 2013)

There are also some colour patterns that legitimately appear in full TBs: http://www.whitehorseproductions.com/pintotbs.html


----------



## dominobrown (28 January 2013)

We had a pointer which was chestnut with a 'blonde' mane and tail, he went quite light in summer, almost palomino. He wasn't completely useless either- he did win a race


----------



## DGeventing (28 January 2013)

There are many 'colored' (either in the trad UK misuse of the word, or those with mutations and unusual presentations of sabino, cream etc) racehorses in the US, Aus, Japan etc, many of which are much more successful.

Candy Spots won the Preakness, Marumatsu Live had a relatively nice career, with lots of 2nds in hard races. Patchen Prince, in his relatively short career was placed 1st/2nd in 4/7 runs. 

What we have here, IMO, is color first, talent later.


----------



## Honeylight (28 January 2013)

According to the 1950 register of British Thoroughbred stallions, Cacador, a sire of steeplechasers, is listed as skewbald, on Thoroughbred Pedigree Query as bay.
I have not been able to find a picture of Cacador, but as he was sired by Foxhunter, a chestnut with a lot of white on his head & legs, I presume he was a bay with lots of white rather than a true skewbald. Has anyone a picture?


----------

